# POW Dog?



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Afghanistan. Is this for real?
www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-26062679


----------



## David Winners (Apr 4, 2012)

Makes me sick. Poor dog. That's a handlers worst nightmare. I hope they get him back.

David Winners


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

Well, at least he appears social and open to working for a new handler.


----------



## John Dickinson (Apr 28, 2011)

Although I feel sorry for the dog being taken by them, I am more concerned with the 2 M4's they are holding. One with a suppressor is more than likely from a Spec Ops soldier, but who?


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

It's a British SAS dog. The handler was killed in December.

Excerpt from a UK based close protection site...

A military dog captured by the Taliban and paraded on TV is British and went missing during an SAS mission that cost the life of a British soldier, Sky News understands.

Early reports had suggested the dog, called Colonel, was from the US but sources in Washington have denied this.

The dog was taken during an operation on December 23 last year east of Kabul.

Captain Richard Holloway, 29, was killed during the mission. He was from the Royal Engineers Regiment but served with the SAS.

Capt Holloway has been described by his commanding officer as a "natural leader", whose "tactical ability commanded wide respect".

He added: "His judgement was un-erring, his enthusiasm was infectious and his standards never dropped."

The military regularly use dogs for surveillance and bomb detection.

The fate of Colonel is not known. The Ministry of Defence has not commented on the reports.

But a statement from the International Security Assistance Force (ISAF) said: "We can confirm that a military working dog went missing following an ISAF mission in December, 2013.

"It is ISAF policy to defer identification to the appropriate national authorities."


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

The above info makes it even sadder.


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

Sounds like the typical political bs that it is.


----------

